# Rodent problem?



## SeanT17 (Aug 8, 2017)

Wondering if anyone can give me an idea of what is causing this. We recently had the first significant snowfall of the year in Pittsburgh, and with the snow melted today this is what I saw. My initial reaction was that maybe the ground shifted and settled with this first freeze thaw cycle, as the house is still under a year old. But upon a closer look, I'm thinking that an animal may have burrowed under the snow creating these tracks. Anyone here have experience with that and if so had any success eradicating these destructive Critters?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I've seen those made by field mice.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Voles


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Wow, that is a lot of damage. From the pictures, it is difficult for me to tell how much the soil is raised.

Anyway, I had a rodent of some kind back in the fall. I used poison 'peanuts' and solar powered noise transmitters--both purchased at a local TSC. Within a week the damage stopped. I'm not saying that either one of the interventions worked, but the problem was eliminated. And if I see damage in the future, I will do the same thing.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

That looks a lot like vole damage. Google some images of that. I had that around my burning bushes. They eventually just went away.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

This makes a good vole trap


----------



## SeanT17 (Aug 8, 2017)

social port said:


> Wow, that is a lot of damage. From the pictures, it is difficult for me to tell how much the soil is raised.
> 
> Anyway, I had a rodent of some kind back in the fall. I used poison 'peanuts' and solar powered noise transmitters--both purchased at a local TSC. Within a week the damage stopped. I'm not saying that either one of the interventions worked, but the problem was eliminated. And if I see damage in the future, I will do the same thing.


The soil isn't raised, it's actually flattened down and dug into, between 1/2"-1" deep. Here's a closer pic and upon closer investigation there are droppings all through the trenches


----------



## SeanT17 (Aug 8, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> This makes a good vole trap


That's a good idea, gonna need to set some traps up like that. It's a ton of damage I'm going to have to repair come spring.


----------



## SeanT17 (Aug 8, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> That looks a lot like vole damage. Google some images of that. I had that around my burning bushes. They eventually just went away.


And I think you're absolutely right about it being voles. Had to Google it, honestly hadn't heard of them before, but looking at pictures of the damage they do it's damn near exactly what I have


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

SeanT17 said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > That looks a lot like vole damage. Google some images of that. I had that around my burning bushes. They eventually just went away.
> ...


I live about an hour north of you. I had these in my front yard too. I could see them running around every once in awhile. I set up these traps and caught one. After that the damage stopped. I couldn't believe it was just one doing all that damage. Good luck!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I would suggest placing some traps inside your garage by the garage doors.

Voles (field mice) use the snow as an insulator and allows them to create the tunnels faster. But these winter tunnels are just matted down grass. When spring comes back and the snow melts, they go away to the fields. The damage to the grass is fairly minimal and it recovers with some nitrogen.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

g-man said:


> When spring comes back and the snow melts, they go away to the fields.


Not always. I had voles in my front yard all summer a few years ago until I finally caught one. Then it went away


----------



## Miller_Low_Life (Apr 12, 2017)

Mine show up in the fall and leave it the spring. I tried to smoke them out last year but this year I fed them. So I'm sure I'm creating more of a problem in the future.


----------



## mmacejko (Jun 9, 2017)

Definitely vole tracks. I get them in my backyard and flower beds yearly since my yard backs up to a wooded area. Mouse traps baited with peanut butter and any kind of seed will catch them. Place traps perpendicular to the run and around any golf ball size hole you find. It's a never ending battle every year but it does feel good when ya catch a few!


----------



## mmacejko (Jun 9, 2017)

And as stated earlier- most damage is just cosmetic and will repair itself come spring. You might want to take up any dead grass once weather cooperates


----------

